# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Ulošci za bolnicu: VIR80, VIR EXTRA i VIR NATURE

## Elinor

Jučer sam kupovala uloške za bolnicu i kupila sam sve tri vrste: *VIR80* jer je to kao "normalno" i mora se imati u svim rodilištima, *VIR EXTRA* za probu (ne čini mi se neka velika razlika u odnosu na VIR80) i *VIR NATURE* jer mi se čine najbolje, od 100% pamuka, hypoallergenic, prozračne i imaju krilca, a gornja površina nije mrežasta nego "u komadu" od mekanog pamuka. E sad, interesira me da li je netko probao te uloške, da li oni uopće prolaze u našim rodilištima, i da li uopće šta valjaju ili mi se samo čini  :Rolling Eyes:  . Čula sam de se ovi mrežasti vole "zalijepiti" pa me interesiraju i druga rješenja. 
Molim vaša iskustva!   :Kiss:

----------


## ana-blizanci

ja sam koristila nakon prvog poroda vir 80 i bili su mi super jer su mekani,a ove ostale nisam probala...

----------


## litala

tri poroda i tri vagona vir80   :Grin:  

dalje nisam eksperimentirala - cesto mijenjas i no-problem  :Smile:

----------


## kailash

otkrila sam nakon poroda Veo uloške koji su puuuno mekši od VIR80 (ako to  možete zamisliti)! preporučam  :Wink:

----------


## Pina

> otkrila sam nakon poroda Veo uloške koji su puuuno mekši od VIR80 (ako to  možete zamisliti)! preporučam


Potpisujem!

----------


## sweetmint

Kupila sve tri vrste u duplim kolicinama   :Grin:   ..jer sam citala i cula da sve trudnice uglavnom njih koriste.
Nakon poroda, znat cu za drugi put koje su naj.

----------


## Ivanna

> kailash prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> otkrila sam nakon poroda Veo uloške koji su puuuno mekši od VIR80 (ako to  možete zamisliti)! preporučam 
> 
> 
> Potpisujem!


I ja!

----------


## Angie75

Glasam za VEO   :Raspa:

----------


## Ivana B-G

definitivno glasam za JESSA MAXI (za noc/ljubicasto pakiranje) iz DM-a!!! povoljne i suuuper ugodne i mekane i prirodne i povoljne!

----------


## Eci

Isprobala sam ih sve i vir80 definitivno vodi. Svi drugi su me smetali kod šavova i curili, ispadali... Ovih Vir80 sam stavljala po 2-3 i najugodniji su.

----------


## Roza

A jel netko stavljao platnene uloške odmah nakon poroda? Kako ću najvjerojatnije na carski, neće biti epi-reza, pa se eto samo pitam...

----------


## iridana2666

ja koristila Always (sa krilcima   :Razz:  ), nakon prvog carskog sam koristila iste, ali sam nakon 2 dana prešla na tampone.

----------


## znatizeljna

vir80 i veo. Ali mi je vir bio puno bolji.

*iridana2666* tamponi?! Nikad ih nisam previše voljela, a nema šanse da bi ih stavila tako brzo nakon poroda. Meni je bed bi i pogledati prema dole.

----------


## martinaP

Glasam za Veo, puno mekši od Vir80.

----------


## frenki26

Iridana, i mene si iznenadila s tamponima... ja ih inače koristim, za menstruaciju, ali kada sam rodila koristila sam uloške (vir, veo).
Nama je na trudničkom tečaju med. sestra objašnjavala kako čišćenje maternice nakon poroda nije ista stvar kao menstruacija, taj sadržaj je visokoinfektivan te nas je isprepadala da moramo to stalno mijenjati, dobro prati ruke, dobro da nije tražila da palimo prljave uloške...  :shock:  
Doduše, ta je žena svakavih bedastoća izgovorila, a i ti si očito ok...  :Smile:

----------


## aries24

meni su oni mrežasti bolji jer sa onih kompaktnih jači izljev krvi jednostavno sklizne niz nogu, ne stigne ju upiti isti tren kao oni mrežasti
a ispod sam mećala always

----------


## Elinor

I ja sam kupila dva paketa always ako bude poplave. A tko proizvodi *VEO* uloške? Ne sjećam se da sam ih igdje vidjela :? Kakva je ambalaža?

----------


## toffifeee

I ja sam koristila Vir i Veo jer su mekani, sve drugo boli..

----------


## toffifeee

*elinor* vir radi Tosama ,Slo, a Veo Lola Ribar Karlovac. Oboje ti je u bijeloj običnoj plastici, ja sam ih kupila u ljekarni a ima ih i u svim većim trg. centrima.

----------


## Yuna

kakvi su to ulosci?
sta ne mogu biti klasicni always??
ovo mi je nesto novo.

----------


## Elinor

> kakvi su to ulosci?
> sta ne mogu biti klasicni always??
> ovo mi je nesto novo.


Ne, moraju biti oni starinski, obični vateni, da budu što prozračniji i da liječnici lakše kontroliraju lohije poslije poroda. U always uložak sve "propadne" ispod gornjeg sloja pa liječnici ništa ne vide.

----------


## Elinor

> *elinor* vir radi Tosama ,Slo, a Veo Lola Ribar Karlovac.


Thanks, sad već imam 6 paketa VIR ali potražit ću i VEO, kad ih toliko hvalite. Stvarno mi je bitno da me ništa ne "žulja" poslije poroda. *Yuna*, mislim da bi poludila sa plastičnim always ulošcima, pogotovo sad po ljeti  :Grin:

----------


## kailash

moram priznati da su mene VEO oduševili! Nakon tih plastičnih always i sličnih, ovo je bilo taaaaako ugodna promjena...eto što svašta žena otkrije zahvaljujući porodu  :Wink:

----------


## Yuna

ok hvala na informaciji...ne bih to znala da nisam procitala.

----------


## Elinor

> moram priznati da su mene VEO oduševili! Nakon tih plastičnih always i sličnih, ovo je bilo taaaaako ugodna promjena...eto što svašta žena otkrije zahvaljujući porodu


Koliko si paketa ukupno potrošila?

----------


## kailash

sigurno dvadeset ako ne i više. mislim, u tih pet-šest tjedana koliko su mi trajale lohije :/ 

za u rodilište negdje tri paketa bi trebala biti dovoljno

----------


## Elinor

Znači oko 200 komada!!! Pa to je investicija!  :Laughing:  
Znači da mojih 6 paketa nije previše i da mogu popuniti kolekciju  :Grin:

----------


## marta

uzmes platnene pa ti investicija ostane za buduce menge!

----------


## vimmerby

> Yuna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kakvi su to ulosci?
> sta ne mogu biti klasicni always??
> ovo mi je nesto novo.
> 
> 
> Ne, moraju biti oni starinski, obični vateni, da budu što prozračniji i da liječnici lakše kontroliraju lohije poslije poroda. U always uložak sve "propadne" ispod gornjeg sloja pa liječnici ništa ne vide.


hm, moram priznati da mi je ova praksa novost jer meni stvarno ni'ko nije gledal uloške. 
iskreno, ne samo da mi nisu gledali uloške, nego me općenito ni'ko nije pregledal. 
jedina koja mi je pogledala ranu bila je patronažna. 

i da, vir80 bili su mi super, a potrošila sam ih..., fijuuuuuuuu!

----------


## Elinor

> hm, moram priznati da mi je ova praksa novost jer meni stvarno ni'ko nije gledal uloške. 
> iskreno, ne samo da mi nisu gledali uloške, nego me općenito ni'ko nije pregledal. 
> jedina koja mi je pogledala ranu bila je patronažna. 
> 
> i da, vir80 bili su mi super, a potrošila sam ih..., fijuuuuuuuu!


Blago tebi! Ja sam čula da je to redoviti party na jutarnjoj viziti; dođe njih 5-6, ti skineš gaćice, onda ti netko sa pincetom makne uložak i cijela ekipa pilji u tvoju intimu sa udaljenosti od jedno 10 metara; nitko ne zna šta uopće mogu vidjeti sa te udaljenosti i čemu sve to zaista služi. Nemam osobnog iskustva, tako sam čula; daj bože da se i to promijenilo  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mellyna

i ja sam koristila veo i super su mi bili, a rana od epi je bila brrrrrrrr.....
što se tiče jutarnje vizite, dolazio je dr i sestra u vizitu i nitko nije gledao uložak i nitko nije gurao pincetu meni među noge, nego sama maknem uložak on samo pogleda čak niti ne dodiruje i to je to!
ugl. daleko od onoga što sam čula prije poroda i očekivala.....uopće nije neugodnjak   :Smile:

----------


## Ivanna

Meni nitko nije gledao uložak. Jedino mi je zadnji dan sestra pogledala ranu. I ja sam čula svakakve priče o tim vizitama, al moje nisu bile takve.
Došli bi doslovno na minutu. Pitali kako sam, jel me što boli (ha, ha), možda malo popričali, upisali nešto i bog. Uvijek su bili ljubazni, dobro raspoloženi i meni su bili baš OK.

----------


## martinaP

> vimmerby prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> hm, moram priznati da mi je ova praksa novost jer meni stvarno ni'ko nije gledal uloške. 
> iskreno, ne samo da mi nisu gledali uloške, nego me općenito ni'ko nije pregledal. 
> jedina koja mi je pogledala ranu bila je patronažna. 
> 
> i da, vir80 bili su mi super, a potrošila sam ih..., fijuuuuuuuu!
> 
> ...


Meni u  Vž nitko nije gledao uloške. Jutarnja vizita dođe, pita "kako ste, kako se osjećate, ok, doviđenja". Nakon poroda nitko me nije ni pregledavao. Koliko sam shvatila, dok god se dobro osjećaš, njima je sve ok.

----------


## Joe

Ja i dan danas koristim veo uloške jer sam lijena za platnene a otkad koristim mirenu nema dosta krvi za moj mooncup. Always- nema šanse!

----------


## Elinor

Onda su moje informacije o vizitama ipak zastarjele, hvala bogu!!! :D  :D  :D 
Pa i logično je da nas puste na miru poslije poroda, da se odmorimo od svega, a ne da nas i dalje "čačkaju". Puno se u Hrvatskoj promijenilo u zadnjih par godina po pitanju rađanja, iako još ima posla po tom pitanju...
Hvala svima zaslužnima!  :Kiss:

----------


## ana.m

> Isprobala sam ih sve i vir80 definitivno vodi. Svi drugi su me smetali kod šavova i curili, ispadali... Ovih Vir80 sam stavljala po 2-3 i najugodniji su.


I kod mene ovako, samo nekako se nadam da ovaj put neće biti epi   :Grin:  .
A koji su ti veo? I jesu i oni isto tako samo vata i gaza izvana ili imaju nekaj drugo iz vana?

----------


## Pina

*Ana,m* isti su ti ko' Vir 80 samo meksi.

----------


## Ana :-)

Ja sam koristila *Vir 80* ali me uvijek ona mrežica grebuckala  :/

----------


## martinaP

> *Ana,m* isti su ti ko' Vir 80 samo meksi.


I nisu samoljepljivi, nemaju onu foliju na donjem dijelu, pa su prozračniji.  Imaš Veo plast i Veo specijal, nisam skužila koja je razlika, ima ih u konzumu, jeftiniji su od Vir80.

----------


## bimba iaia

I ja sam koristila V80,i mislila da će se ljepit i smetat kad počne rasti ježek frizura,ali nije. Ispod sam imala neki veliki noćni,jer me bilo strah da to Vir neće izdržat,al je.Stvarno su ok.
(Gaće sam nosila,u rodilišu jednokratne,a doma one najstarije i najlabavije i to i to tako da me ni uložak ne dira-luftalo se   :Laughing:  )

Vizita nije imala šta gledat uložak, kad bi se istuširale prije toga i legle bez gaćica( uložak je lebdio   :Grin:  ).
Jednom su mi samo ispipali trbuh,inače su gledali iz daljine...

----------


## Maslačkica

Nisam rodila, ali su meni ti pregledi nekako baš bezveze... niti mislim da oni baš nešto vide pri "pregledu" i baš bi mi bilo neugodno, pa i tih par sekundi... 

Nisam čula za te veo uloške...doduše, samo i buljim u libress (prije u always   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## kailash

U RI je vizita bila svako jutro ali bi sama sestra bila i pogledala bi stanje šavova. a ne uložak  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Eci

Pogledaju oni uz šavove i uložak. Gledaju boju, količinu i dal je zgrušana krv.

----------


## kailash

> Pogledaju oni uz šavove i uložak. Gledaju boju, količinu i dal je zgrušana krv.


meni nisu  :Nope:

----------


## ana.m

> " i baš bi mi bilo neugodno, pa i tih par sekundi...


Kad rodiš ništa ti više nije neugodno   :Grin:

----------


## Serpentina

Ja sam koristila pampersice od male prvi dan jer je lijevalo kao blesavo . Inače nemam pojma što sam stavljala u rodilištu, mislim vir, a kasnije Jessa dnevne. I sve pet!

----------


## Elinor

Ja sam danas kupila još par paketa *VEO* uložaka, nisam otvarala vrećicu ali čine mi se jako slični VIRu. Sad zaista imam sve vrste, pa kad potrošim tih 10-tak paketa, već ću znati šta mi najviše paše i prema tome ću dalje kupovati, ako bude potrebno. I zaista su povoljni ti VEO ulošci, nekih 6 kn paket! :D U torbu sam strpala 4 paketa, a ostalo ostavila mužu da mi donese ako zafali.

----------


## toffifeee

Always uloške sam si ponijela u bolnicu kada sam prvi puta rodila,  :Laughing:   užassssssssss, iz kupaonice sam izašla kao da jašem, toliko je bolilo jer sam imala šavove i morala sam ih baciti. Zato samo te vatene, što mekanije.
I još nešto, već sam od dosta žena čula da općenito always ne valja i da uzrokuje češće upale, a ja ih inače imam dosta i baš ću probati promijeniti uloške.

----------


## toffifeee

*elinor* čini mi se, nisam sasvim sigurna, da sam u Kauflandu vidjela cijenu Vir ili Vea 3,49 kn.

----------


## Brunda

Koristila sa VIR80 i toliko su mi bili dobri da sam do dan danas ostala na njima (doma i po noći, inače koristim tampone). Veo su mi premekani. Ali čini mi se da VIR80 nikada nisu bili skupi kao sad. Kod mene u dućanu 10,50 kn. Imam osjećaj kao da su svaki mjesec sve skuplji  :/

----------


## pipo

VIR 80 i u Getrou oko 10 kn, gdje ste nabavile jeftinije?

----------


## Lutonjica

> Blago tebi! Ja sam čula da je to redoviti party na jutarnjoj viziti; dođe njih 5-6, ti skineš gaćice, onda ti netko sa pincetom makne uložak i cijela ekipa pilji u tvoju intimu sa udaljenosti od jedno 10 metara; nitko ne zna šta uopće mogu vidjeti sa te udaljenosti i čemu sve to zaista služi. Nemam osobnog iskustva, tako sam čula; daj bože da se i to promijenilo


mislim da je martinaP već napisala, u varaždinu nema nikakvog skidanja gaća, samo ti pogledaju chart i pitaju te kako si   :Wink:

----------


## aries24

meni je u rijeci jedno jutro došla sestra prije vizite pogledati šavove, kad sam rekla da ih nemam nije ništa gledala
dakle, tamo gledaju šavove, ne lohije
i to je bilo nsamo jednom, a bila sam tamo od nedjelje do srijede

vizita samo pogleda karton i pita te kako si, a dok ti stigneš odgovoriti, oni su već vani   :Laughing:

----------


## Elinor

Ja sam VIR80 kupovala u najbližem dućkasu i cijena je oko 9,50 kn. VEO sam uzela u ljekarni za 6 kn i u usporedbi sa ovih 9,50 su se činili jako povoljni. :? Ali ako mi bude trebalo još 10 paketa, svakako ću pogledati u Kaufland...
*Lutonjice* ovo sa pregledavanjem na viziti su isto priče iz Varaždina, ali oko 5 godina stare... To mi je ispričala bliska rođakinja koja je čak jednom išla sa mnom na tečaj kad MM nije mogao, i nije se ni sama mogla načuditi koliko se toga promijenilo; mislila je čak da doktor koji je držao predavanje izmišlja!  :Laughing:  Nju su naravno zauzdali na leđima, dali drip, epi, umirala je od žeđi a nisu joj dali ni da smoči usta...i doživljavala je te smiješne preglede svako jutro. Kad čitam tvoju priču, kao da je prošlo 100 godina između vaših poroda!

----------


## Elinor

> Ali čini mi se da VIR80 nikada nisu bili skupi kao sad. Kod mene u dućanu 10,50 kn. Imam osjećaj kao da su svaki mjesec sve skuplji  :/


To je zato što se prirodno vraća u modu. Istina je da always ulošci dugo drže, ali ja ih jako često mijenjam jer imam osjećaj da se brzo "usmrde". Pamuk je ipak NAJ!

----------


## medusa

ja sam kupila u Mercatoru Vir extra za nekih 12,50 kn i skoro se onesvijestila da je to tako skupo

----------


## medusa

i koja je razlika između Vir 80 i Vir extra?

----------


## nive

Ja sam rodila prije dva i pol mjeseca u Petrovoj. Vizita izgleda tako da dođe doktor i jedna, dvije, tri sestre, sve cure skinu gaće, rašire noge, sestra sa rukavicom makne uložak, doktor na tebe baci pogled sa 2 m udaljenosti, pita kako se osjećaš, pogleda karton i doviđenja.

Inače, što se tiče uložaka, koristila sam Vir 80 i Veo, Veo su mi bili bolji jer su mekši. Vir 80 u sredini ima neki sloj, mislim da je neka folija da uložak ne propusti i zbog toga je nešto tvrđi. Veo SPecijal i Veo Plast (ne znam točno koja je razlika, meni su se činili isti) su vata umotana u mrežicu i super su mekani i ugodni. Ja sam stavljala Libresse uložak noćni i onda na njega 2, 3 Vea.

----------


## Elinor

> Vizita izgleda tako da dođe doktor i jedna, dvije, tri sestre, sve cure skinu gaće, rašire noge, sestra sa rukavicom makne uložak, doktor na tebe baci pogled sa 2 m udaljenosti, pita kako se osjećaš, pogleda karton i doviđenja.


Koja katastrofa!   :Rolling Eyes:    :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## medusa

> i koja je razlika između Vir 80 i Vir extra?


zna li netko?

----------


## pomikaki

malo skrećem s teme, netko je spomenuo platnene uloške - gdje se to može nabaviti? Ja prvi put čujem da to postoji.  Ajde recite mi. To se pere u veš mašini?

A 20 paketa VIR uložaka  :shock:  ja sam baš neki dan kupila 2 paketa i bila sva zadovoljna kako sam se lijepo opskrbila!

----------


## Yuna

ja sam si kupila 4 paketa i sve raylicite pa sam se malo zabavljala proucavanjem ulozaka hehe.
sta ne smeta ona mrezica kod virovih?nece se to zalijepiti?
meni se cini da su Ona najbolji-jel netko te koristio?

----------


## blis

Ako su Ona one s papirom preko vate meni je baš taj papir smetao. Mrežica mi je bila OK.

----------


## kailash

Ona su mi katastrofa zbog tog papira. glasam samo za Veo.
*pomikaki* vjeruj, treba toga puuuuuuuno jer lohije traaaaaaju a treba često mijenjati uloške. meni je jedan paket trajao rijetko dulje od jednog dana

----------


## Yuna

pa koliko paketa onda da kupim prije nego krenem u bolnicu?

----------


## Elinor

> medusa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i koja je razlika između Vir 80 i Vir extra?
> 
> 
> zna li netko?


Nisam probala, ali evo šta piše na ambalaži:
*VIR80* su veoma mekani i sa naglašenim sposobnostima absorbcije. Sastav: mekana trikotažna mreža, mekani sloj umjetnih vlakana, sloj mljevene maljave celuloze, sloj staničevine, PE zaštitna folija.

*VIR EXTRA* izrađeni su od prirodnih i viskoznih vlakana. Meki su i udobni i ne nadražuju kožu, pa su stoga naročito prikladni za žene s nježnom i osjetljivom kožom. Ujedno su, zbog potpune razgradljivosti, ekološki proizvod.

Preko vrećice izgledaju isto, čak mi se na dodir VIR EXTRA čine i mekšima, ali nisam otvarala jer se vrećica ne može ponovo zatvoriti.

----------


## toffifeee

jel bio netko u Kauflandu i kupio VIR za 3,49kn? 
*Elinor* di si ti ? navrati i popuni koji redak u proljetnim trudnicama, pusto je, ne znam di su ostale dvije koje su još preostale osim nas.  :Smile:

----------


## Elinor

*Pomikaki* platnene uloške možeš nabaviti preko interneta, npr. OVDJE. Tu si pogledaj a njihovi zastupnici u Hrvatskoj su www.babyshop.hr

*Yuna* ja sam kupila 10 paketa, od toga sam 4 stavila u torbu za rodilište a ostatak stavila u vrećicu da mi MM donese ako sve potrošim. Ostatak ću kupiti poslije bolnice, kad isprobam koji mi najviše pašu.

----------


## Elinor

> jel bio netko u Kauflandu i kupio VIR za 3,49kn? 
> *Elinor* di si ti ? navrati i popuni koji redak u proljetnim trudnicama, pusto je, ne znam di su ostale dvije koje su još preostale osim nas.


E, sad si me uhvatila da zabušavam! Dolazim, dolazim...  :Grin:

----------


## Helena28

Da li se i nakon carskog reza moraju nositi VIR ulošci? 

Ja mislim uzeti i always s krilcima i staviti ih ispod za svaki slučaj da VIR ne procuri. Jel to OK?

Koliko ste VIR uložaka stavljale odjednom i kolliko paketa uložaka da pripremim za bolnicu?

Pitanje za cure koje su rodile u Merkuru: Čula sam da se tamo ne smiju nositi gaće, pa kak da onda nosim uloške? 
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  [/b]

----------


## bilbo

cure, drage, evo jednog relativno friskog iskustva - rodila sam prije 11 dana na Sv.Duhu

neka od cura dobro je opisala jutarnju vizitu: svakog jutra oko 07:25 sestra grune u sobu i objavi da je vrijeme za skidanje gaca, i da ima da smo sve u 07:30 u krevetima, obezgacene, samo s uloscima medju nogama
nesto poslije 07:30 ulazi dezurni lijecnik, glavna sestra i jos 2-3 sestre koje jednoj po jednoj rodilji prilaze, micu pokrivac, zena rasiri noge a sestra rukom u rukavici makne uloske i njezno rodilji pritisne donji dio trbuha
nisam imala dojam da ih previse interesira sadrzaj na uloscima, vise su bili fokusirani na ranu, a mislim da je kljucno i ovo pritiskanje trbuha - vjerojatno se po reakciji rodilje na pritisak na maternicu moze zakljuciti je li sve kako valja...

sto se ulozaka tice, stvar je ukusa ali ovako je kod mene: em sam dosta sama popucala i iznutra i izvana, em su mi i epi napravili, tako da je sivanje trajalo nesto vise od sat vremena a na pitanje koliko je savova doktor je odgovorio da ne zelim znati  :shock: ; u bolnicu sam dosla opremljena s 5 paketa Veo ulozaka i 20 jednokratnih gaca

po povratku doma, kad se Veo zaliha vec istopila, MM mi skoci u ducan i donese Vir80; ajme, koliko god i oni mekani bili, iritirali su me zbog nekog pojacanog sloja na dnu, koji ih cine znatno manje savitljivima...a to boooooliiiii  :shock: 

cure, drz'te se Veo ulozaka, ili bilo kojih drugih takvih: sastoje se iskljucivo od vate omotane mrezicom, bez ikakvih krilaca, ljepila, dodatnih nepropusnih slojeva na dnu i sl.! bozanstveno su mekani i savitljivi, bez ikakvih pojacanja i zadebljanja, sto je prilicno kljucno ako cete imati epi

stvar je naravno osobnog ukusa, navike itd., ali ovo je moje iskustvo
ako vas brine moze li sve to drzati bez izlijevanja, to mozete rijesiti tako da na gacice stavite npr. nocni always, a preko njega nanizete 2-3 ova krasna mrezasta uloska

naravno, sretno svima, sto manje pucanja, epi i sivanja!

----------


## ema1980

Iridana:
svaka cast...meni su mjesec dana izlazili grumenovi...mislim da bi s tamponima dobila infekciju u roku od pola sata.Obzirom da ovo citaju i mlade trudnice - tamponi nisu najsretniji izbor   :Grin:

----------


## ale

> Maslačkica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> " i baš bi mi bilo neugodno, pa i tih par sekundi... 
> 
> 
> Kad rodiš ništa ti više nije neugodno


Potpisujem. Meni su nakon jedne takve vizite odredili terapiju za ranu, pa brijem da su ipak nekog vraga imali gledati.

----------


## ale

E da uloške sam koristila Vir i Veo i nisam primjetila baš neku razliku bilo mi je baš svejedno dok ih imam dovoljno. Stavljala sam ih tri odjednom na ranu. Bitno je ponijeti za prvi dan dva, kasnije ti u posjete donesu što ti fali. Ja sam ponijela pet paketa sa sobom, a trošila sam ih tone do kraja lohija pa koliko god da kupiš potrošiti ćeš.

----------


## sorciere

vir radi tosama.

veo radi lola ribar karlovac. i odlično ih radi. možete uzeti s povjerenjem.   :Grin:  

lola ribar je nekad radio i pelene (guliver), koje su bile od izvanrednog materijala (najkvalitetnije sirovine) - samo nisu imali proizvodnu liniju za anatomsko oblikovanje   :Sad:  ... nitko nije htio investirati u tvornicu - a mogli su napraviti čuda...

----------


## Tiwi

Evo odgovora za uloške poslije carskog   :Smile:  

Ja sam ponijela nekih 4 paketa u bolnicu, Vir i Veo (jer sam kupovala u trudnoći, pa na kaj sam naišla). 

Dakle, kod carskog nema nekih problema osjetljivosti dolje, pa mi nije bilo važno koji je uložak, ali definitivno nisam koristila always isl, jer oni ipak ne dišu dovoljno i totalna su plastika. 
E sad, meni je pasalo da su ulošci nježni (i baš sam se ugodno iznenadila) jer mi je ionako bilo boli preko glave. 

Lohije su mi trajale puno kraće nego kod prirodnog poroda, kupila sam možda još dva ili tri paketa Vir-a, a nakon toga samo neke tanke dnevne (da sam imala platnene bili bi izvrsni oni najmanji). 

I ja sam bila na SD. Vizita je upravo takva kakvu je cure opisuju   :Rolling Eyes:  . Jedino kaj mene prvih par dana nisu maltretirali sa skidanjem nego mi je sestra pomagala.

----------


## Elinor

Kao autorica topica, javljam se sa svojim iskustvom  :Grin:  : najbolji su mi bili ulošci *Veo* (a isprobala sam sve vrste VIR-a). Najmekaniji, najugodniji; jako često sam ih mijenjala a ispod sam stavljala always sensitive, za svaki slučaj. Za mene, kombinacija snova.

----------


## rinče

jel bi mogla dobiti informaciju u vezi jednokratnih gačica , koliko vam ih je trebalo i gdje ih najpovoljnije kupiti?


Unaprijed zahvaljujem!

----------


## Helena28

> jel bi mogla dobiti informaciju u vezi jednokratnih gačica , koliko vam ih je trebalo i gdje ih najpovoljnije kupiti?


Mislim da ih možeš kupiti u svakoj ljekarni. Mogu se kupiti po komadu, cijena po komadu 3,81 kn. Ima ih i u Turbo limaču, ali su skuplje nego u ljekarni.
Ja sam kupila 5 kom i to mi je bilo dosta, s obzirom da sam dva dana bila na intenzivnoj (CR), a već 4. dan su nas pustili doma.

----------


## Rhea

Jednokratne gačice imaš i u dm-u, od chicca, pakiranje od 4 kom košta 37 kn.

----------


## emira

VIR 80 ali u enormnim količinama. Jer sam stavljala 3 istodobno!

----------


## emira

Gaćice u apoteci, samo pazi da ne fulaš veličinu. Trebaju dobro držati ali ne smiju stiskati oko bedara

----------


## PetraRi

meni su jednokratne gačice od chicca bile užasne ali zato su im ulošci odlični, cure koje su ležale pored mene u sobi su mi zahvaljivale jer sam im podijelila te uloške. prvih 10-ak dana su mi bili spas jer su ogromni  a kasnije sam prešla na manje, always ili sl. više se i ne sjećam koje. čini mi se da ti od chicca koštaju 60-ak kuna, i ako se ne varam ima ih 30 komada. jednokratne gačice od chicca koja sam ja imala nisu bile mrežaste i poludila sam u njima . inace u bolnici smo dobile te mrežaste i super su mi bile...

----------


## bucka

ja kupovala 1-kratne gacice u hospitaliji!
prodaju se na komad!
ne sjecam se vise cijene!

----------


## Sanjaaa

Ja sam obišla sve apoteke, i kod nas kada pitam za jednokratne gačice magistre se izbeče s nerazumijevanjem i nude gaće za inkontinenciju, gumene. Oni koji ipak znaju što tražim (kada vide stomak do zuba) potraže i nađu uglavnom papirnate, ali im je cijena tolika da bi mi se više isplatilo kupiti pamućne gaćice i koristiti ih kao jednokratne. Ono što bih željela kupiti su upravo ove mrežaste, koje se mogu dobro razvući i ne stišću i ne žuljaju, ali na žalost, Vinkovci su očito velika provincija.

----------


## pomikaki

ja sam imala svoje gaćice koje inače nosim i nije mi to bio problem.
Veći problem bio je to što je negdje treći dan sve to počelo užasno smetati i svrbiti (ne znam da li od izrastanja dlačica ili od zarastanja šavova, a možda i oboje), pa sam čula da je cimerici jedan od doktora rekao da je najbolje da čim dođe doma sve to skine i bude što više može bez gaća jer je za šavove najbolje da budu na zraku. 
E pa čudile se ili ne ja sam to napravila odmah (gledala sam da me nitko ne skuži   :Embarassed:  ), lijepo sam se riješila i gaća i uloška. Lohije nisu bile tako jake više, pa sam samo stavila onu plahtu popreko kreveta a spavaćicu povukla malo gore da se ne sprlja i pokrila se s drugom plahtom. I onako se nisam mogla puno micati. Jedino bitno je bilo prije vizite okrenuti onu poprečnu plahtu na čistu stranu ili skroz presvući krevet (nosili su nam svaki dan čiste plahte i spavaćice a presvlačenje kreveta je bio naš posao za razgibavanje).  Više jednostavno nisam mogla imati na sebi nikakve gaćice ni uloške. Kad sam došla doma nastavila sam s tom praksom - i onako je bilo vruće za poludjeti - i bila sam lijepo bez gaća. Preko kreveta sam isto stavila jednu plahtu poprijeko i još jedan ručnik ispod sebe.

----------


## Svea

Cure, bila sam jučer u DM-u i kupila si uloške VEO. Tamo im je cijena 5,90 kn za paket. 

Inače, ja imam shemu sa frendicom da sakupljamo skupa one naljepnice i kada popunimo knjižicu (a zajedno ide puno brže), onda odemo u tzv. veeeeliki shopping (pričekamo da se nakupi velika narudžba). Uglavnom tada dobijemo popust od 15%. Eto, tako da sam ja ove uloške dobila za 5,00 kn.

----------


## banshee

VEO su bolji i jeftiniji od VIRA

----------


## matsa

ja kupila i jedne i druge. Gotovo isto izgledaju, samo vir 80 imaju onu foliju, podlogu koju cure spominju, valjda da ne promoče.

ali ako se ispod vea stavi always, ne bi grebalo biti problema.

----------


## matsa

> ja kupila i jedne i druge. Gotovo isto izgledaju, samo vir 80 imaju onu foliju, podlogu koju cure spominju, valjda da ne promoče.
> 
> ali ako se ispod vea stavi always, ne bi grebalo biti problema.


nije da govorim iz iskustva, jelte - nego se pripremam   :Smile:

----------


## macka

> VEO su bolji i jeftiniji od VIRA


potpisujem

----------


## koksy

Ja sam imala veo ali i always. Kombinacije je bila 2 alwaysa dolje i 2-3 veo uloska na njih. Niti jednom mi nije procurilo a stvarno sam jako krvarila.

----------


## Ivana B-G

*jednokratne gacice*: ima ih u DM-u od chicca, ali sam negdje prije vidila da ih sada ima i od DM-ove marke. nisam gledala cijene, ali su sigurno jeftiniji! ja sam si tada kupila mrezaste gacice za inkontinenciju (da bolje drze one pelene, valjda) u ljekarni. dosta su povoljni, mogu se kupiti po komadu i - ono najbolje - od pamuka su (mogu se prati na 60, ali sam ih ja ipak bacala) pa se ne lijepe i ne kidaju ako je koza jos malo vlazna!!! tako da ja svakako savjetujem, da probate s tima. cini mi se da sam ja platila 12,50kn za 5 komada!

----------


## macka

dobrih jednokratnih gaćica ima i u muelleru, mislim da dođu 15 kn (5 kom)

----------


## Svea

U hospitaliji sam kupila jučer 5 kom za 20 kuna. Jako su smrdile - eno ih u mašini, perive su na 60. Nadam se da bu dobro poslije toga.

----------


## dani1

Kupila sam dva paketa DM-ovih jednokratnih gačica, svaki cca 15 kN, a u nutra ima 5 gačica, mada ni sama neznam zašto sam ih kupila, jer sam u merkuru tak i tak nosila svoje, a kad je bila vizita najavljivala se sa cure gaće dole i sve smo ležale bez ikakvih gača samo s uloškom među nogama

----------


## Ria

Vir 80

----------


## matsa

ja sam baš neki dan raspakirala vir 80 i veo - apsolutno identični ulošci, osim što vir80 imaju tu plavu traku s donje strane da ne promoče valjda pa su i malo teže savitljivi..

ja sam kupila i jedne i druge i još evo upravo prenatalove za to, pa ću vidjeti kakvi su - kad rodim jelte   :Smile:

----------


## sir_oliver

svoj glas dajem vir 80

----------


## antigona

veo (meni ugodniji)

----------


## dani1

U merkatoru veo ulošci isto 5,90 kN, ako nekome treba.

----------


## Kora

Cure, ne mogu više nigdje naći Vir 80 uloške, pa moolim ako neka od vas zna gdje se mogu kupiti da mi napiše. Hvala.

----------


## darci

ja sam ih uzela u mercatoru kad sam naručivala online, ali nije ih bilo u online ponudi, nego kad su me zvali zbog nečega sam ih zamolila da i njih stave u narudžbu ako ih imaju i dodali su. tako da vjerojatno imaš u mercatoru u vukovarskoj ili zagrebačkoj, paket je 10-ak kuna.

----------


## Lucas

u getrou - sesvete

----------


## dani1

Da i ja sam ih svigdje tražila i nisam našla, ali imaš neke koji se zovu lola, rozkasto pakiranje ista stvar, pogledaj u DM-u, dioni, ma mislim da ih ima svugdje, samo pazi ima ih neke dvije vrlo slične vrste, ja sam se malo zeznula, jedni su ka vir, a drugi samoljepljivi.

----------


## Elinor

Evo i ovdje informacija gdje kuptii VIR80: http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=83182
*Dani1*, jel stigao Oskar?  :Grin:

----------


## andream

Kupila ih danas u Getrou na Črnomercu.

----------


## Vrijeska

gdje ih ima?

ili nešto isto/slično?

----------


## tajuska

koristila Lola, kupila u dm-u, bili su mi super. s tim da prvo vrijeme bolje uzeti one s mrezicom, a ne s krilcima ako je radena epi.

----------


## Tončica007

E ja koristila *VIR 90*, nemaju krilca ali su u pamučnoj navlakici i super su mekani i odlični, vir80 su mi grozni jer su mi se ljepili za kožu kad bi se uznojila i krvarila jer su u mrežici pa mi je to bilo strašno...

----------


## martinela

Probala sam VIR 80 i Veo (Lola). Po meni nema nikakve razlike osim što VIR 80 ima na dnu kao nekakav papir i zato su mi Veo mekši ali i jeftiniji. Sjećam se da sam u KTC-u kupila za 20 kn pakiranje 4+1 gratis Veo uložaka a i vidim u ostalim centrima da su cijene upola jeftinije nego VIR 80 cca 5 kn/paket.

----------


## Tonja_1

danas sam bila u getrou-sesvete i vir80 košta 10 kn. nisam kupila, idem vidjeti u muller. jel netko koristio mullerove uloške?

----------


## andream

Meni su se pokazali najbolji oni od Prenatala, uistinu su veći od svih Vireva i super su. Najveće je krvarenje odmah nakon poroda, mislim da ništa drugo ne bi ni izdržalo.

----------


## mašnica

Vir 90 u Sparu paket 10 kom 4,99kn

----------


## petrunjelazg

u getrou je paket vir 90 3.99kn

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

Drage forumašice,

pripremam kupovinu za bolnicu pa da sumiram uloške..  :Yes: 

Znači, uglavnom je većina rodilja zadovoljna s VEO (Lola Ribar) ili VIR80/90 (Tosama) ulošcima, a ispod se stavi jedan moćninoćni s krilcima? 
Hmm, znači za u bolnicu cca 4 paketa tih mekanih, a kasnije kod kuće mogu ili platnene ili ista priča s ovim (cca 10paketa)...

----------


## Petrac

> Meni su se pokazali najbolji oni od Prenatala, uistinu su veći od svih Vireva i super su. Najveće je krvarenje odmah nakon poroda, mislim da ništa drugo ne bi ni izdržalo.


Potpisujem! Ulošci od Prenatala su stvarno najbolji. Posebno su napravljeni upravo za prvo vrijeme nakon poroda. Ja sam ih koristila u bolnici i još 2-3 dana kod kuće.

----------


## Tsumami

Moje iskustvo s VIR-om je negativno: kližu se, promaču i mali su. Ovaj put sam si pripremila uloške za inkontinenciju - veliki su, nepromočivi, mekani, a i kaže mi jedna forumašica da u privatnom rodilištu upravo takve daju rodiljama, tako da se ne radi samo o mojoj fiks ideji  :Smile: . Evo tu je post: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58734-U...t-nakon-poroda

----------


## jopi

ja pripremila chiccove, čula sam da su se pokazali dobri... a s obzirom da mi je termin SUTRA mogla bi uskoro nešto više reći iz osobnog iskustva.

----------


## kissy

gdje se mogu kupiti prenatalovi ulošci za poslije poroda? :Embarassed:

----------


## Ripcord

Zar su veo ulošci sada poznati pod imenom Lola??? Ja sev obišla tražeći Veo i nigdje ih nisam našla, a sad nešto kopam i nađem kao Lola, a čini mi se da su to isti?! Ima tko iskustva i koje da uzmem (ima tri vrste)?

----------


## tua

da, sad lola ribar ima te vataste sa mrežicom, mislim da ispod piše special, rozo pakiranje. ja sam prvih dana ispod stavljala noćni iz dm-a. A kasnije su mi bili dobri iz lidla, 2o kom za nekih 7-8 kn.Taman za ono kad dosadno po malo curka.

----------


## gorka

> Taman za ono kad dosadno po malo curka.


ne mogu odolit i ne nasmijati se na ovo  :Grin: 

ontopic, kod ulozaka je jedino vazno da ih se cesto mijenja i da su neki "lufterski"  :Wink:

----------


## mašnica

Vir 80 u Mercatoru koštaju 4,99kn, vir 90 i oni neki treći (nisam zapamtila) su 11 i 13kn.

----------

